# Cleveland Area hobby shops



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

My daughter has moved to Berea, OH (suburb of Cleveland). Since I will be visiting every few weeks, I'm looking for hobby shops that carry HO in the Cleveland area. Can anyone recommend any?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mark's Model World & Slot Car Raceway
2556 Clearview Ave NW
Canton, OH 44718 
330-588-2167

RT93 Raceway
2211 Manchester Road
Akron, OH 
330-861-5000
[email protected]

Strongsville Hobby of Elyria
831 Chestnut Commons
Elyria Ohio 44035
440-366-0665

Freddie's Hobbies
100 Romito Street
Unit A
Ravenna, Ohio 44266
330-296-4354 / 330-296-3200
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp

Clearview Hobby / Futuretronics 
2055 North Ridge Road Lorain, OH 44055
440-277-8004

Hobbytown USA
14785 Pearl Road
Strongsville, OH 44136
(440) 846-1770
(440) 846-1771 fax

Hobbytown USA
8000 Plaza Blvd., Suite M
Mentor, OH 44060
(440) 946-5588
(440) 974-2119 fax
[email protected]


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Tasman!

I live in Berea also.

I would chime in about the local hobbyshops but AFXToo already covered the ones around here.

Strongsville hobby use to be 5 minutes South of Berea but they recently moved to Elyria about 6 months ago.

He use to have a large selection of Ho and 1/32 slot cars and sets.

I havent been to his new store yet.

We have a local club that gets together every other Sunday and races Ho.

Maybe EastSide Johnny (John) on the boards here can provide some details on that regarding the club racing.

Anyhow, your daughter should like Berea. My family and I live in the old gas light section back behind the fire station in an almost Century home.

Welcome to Berea!

I hope she enjoys living here!

My family and I do......

Wayne :wave::wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

AfxToo - that's a pretty good list. We only have a Hobby Town and a small independant left in the Toledo area (neither carries much H.O.). Now I'll have something to do while my wife and daughter visit the craft stores.

BRPHO-Berea seems very nice. My son-in-law is originally from Parma and my daughter had an apartment in Pama Heights before they were married. I'm starting to get a little familiar with the SW suburbs.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Tasman....drop me a PM with your postal address & I'll mail you a North Coast H.O. schedule & some info. We race every other Sunday evening. Nothing very high tech. Lot of variety. There were a couple posts here earlier this year...Biggest weekend in H.O. supermodified racing & also one about our Off Road H.O. When I was drumming with the Time Trax band we worked the Perrysburg French Quarter Holiday Inn every once in a while & a couple of New Years eves there too. The band still works there. I thinks that they are there this week & finish up this Saturday......just got home from Attica Raceway Park. Good racing tonight!!...gotta go & rinse off the dirt!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Now I'll have something to do while my wife and daughter visit the craft stores


Yes, you will not be lacking for top notch slot car opportunities. Hobbytowns are okay, you'll find the newer HO stuff and plenty of hobby supplies, but all of the other places on the list are one of a kind, old school slot shops or hobby shops. Mark's has an incredible 110 ft custom routed over/under HO track with huge turns, plus 3 larger scale tracks, Freddie's is the home of the famous and amazing Steely HO track and an incredible outdoor paved, banked oval R/C track, RT93 has nice Wizzard track and awesome larger scale tracks, Strongsville hobby is packed to the gills with everything car model related, slots to high end R/C, and Futuretronics has a very robust selection of HO slot cars of all makes. 

Did you say craft stores? Pat Catan's Craft Centers is headquartered in Strongsville, OH and Jo-Ann Fabric & Crafts is headquartered in Hudson, OH, two Cleveland suburbs. Flower Factory is based in North Canton, OH. Craft stores galore. Google "Cleveland craft store." Bring your pit box and cars, you're going to have lot of slot time on your hands.


----------

